
Secret Government Report: Chelsea Manning Leaks Caused No Real Harm - okket
https://www.buzzfeed.com/jasonleopold/secret-government-report-chelsea-manning-leaks-caused-no
======
gitpusher
Sloppy reporting. BuzzFeed's conclusion is drawn from the 50% of the document
that's un-redacted. The other half may or may not paint a different picture.

~~~
throwawaymanbot
You firmly can say sloppy reporting, THEN say "may or may not be an issue".
How can you be so sure and so unsure?

~~~
Kalium
You're absolutely right to note the internal contradictions of parent's
comment. They're both very certain and very uncertain at the same time.

However, is it not possible to observe that a clearly poor methodology can
produce unreliable results in any field? And is it not possible that this may
be such an instance?

~~~
throwawaymanbot
Of course, I can agree that.

Can you agree however, that you can say "a clearly poor methodology" without
ever showing whats "clearly poor" about a methodology in any field? Is it
possible that this might be such an instance?

~~~
Kalium
You're absolutely right! It's possible that a methodology can be described as
poor without every showing what poor is in context.

It's possible that some might regard this as such a context, but I happen to
be of the opinion that the original comment both noted a poor methodology
_and_ clearly showed what about it was poor.

~~~
throwawaymanbot
> _" but I happen to be of the opinion that the original comment both noted a
> poor methodology _and* clearly showed what about it was poor"*

You can happen to be of opinion about many things. But it didn't clearly note,
or clearly show anything, as you have stated in your last comment. Its your
opinion. And Its great that this is _your_ opinion of course, but its not my
opinion. That's why I commented.

Facts are not my opinion either. They are fact. Period. Facts usually get put
in reports like this, not our opinion.

Not sure why you are wanting to flog a dead Horse on this mate, but flog away!

------
wbl
Unless you were one of the human sources named, abandoned to the tender
mercies of the Taliban. The report says no harm to senior decision makers, not
to others.

~~~
throwawaymanbot
Is it not kind of a bit much to swallow you saying this??, knowing that, due
to her leaks, for better or worse, we know that innocent civilians got
butchered.

I mean, if that didn't happen, I would whole heartedly agree with your point.
But thats not the reality. What reality are you in buddy?

------
willstrafach
Interesting read, but headline seems slightly misleading, given this bit:

> The most significant impact of the leaks, the report concluded, would likely
> be on the lives of “cooperative Afghans, Iraqis, and other foreign
> interlocutors.”

